

Why It Really Sucks To Be An App Reviewer For Apple - francesca
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-it-really-sucks-to-be-an-app-reviewer-for-apple-2012-7

======
supercopter
Apple's employees are forced to spend lots of valuable time "sitting there
looking at things that may or may not be d*cks all day long."

